# my car won't start when it is hot.



## Guest (Jun 21, 2002)

I have a 91 sentra. After I drive it for over an hour it won't start again until it has been turned off for at least 30 mintues. It is not over heating. I just replaced to battery, and the starter. I took it to the shop and they can't figure it out. Any ideas?


----------



## Boosterwitch (Apr 15, 2002)

mjandrusiak said:


> *I have a 91 sentra. After I drive it for over an hour it won't start again until it has been turned off for at least 30 mintues. It is not over heating. I just replaced to battery, and the starter. I took it to the shop and they can't figure it out. Any ideas? *


Even though you've said you replaced the starter, it sounds like a bad starter (well actually the solenoid that's on it). Maybe you should try swapping it. If that doesn't fix it, check the wiring from the batter to the starter and solenoid.


----------

